# Brown algae on anubias?



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Since I added my betta a few weeks ago and moved back to the other side of the mountains in my state, I've been noticing some sort of brownish algae building up on my anubias leaves. It's also getting onto my dwarf lilly, and it's very difficult to remove when I try wiping it off the leaves. The tank's been set up for a year now, with indirect natural light and some incandescent light as well (how many hours depends on the day, no set schedule).

Any ideas on how to get rid of this stuff? I'll post a pic, if that would help. I have an amano shrimp and MTS that I know will eat algae, but neither of them have been touching this stuff. (The shrimp has a good reason though, the betta took a chunk out of its tail!)


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

Well... could always get two otocinclus catfish and plop them into the tank. They'd lap up that brown algae right quick! But - I don't know your tank specs, and they need to have water flow and such to survive. They're quite tiny, usually only an inch long. 

Otherwise you could use some Flourish Excel... put some in an eye dropper and squirt it directly on the affected areas. Helps the plants and kills the algae somehow. It's basically liquid carbon. ... but how big is this betta tank?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, I've had oto's before, they're cute lil buggers...but that's not really an option at all with my tank. It's only a 1.5 gallon (yes I know, technically too small, but it's my tank and I do well with it). Although I have had a guppy, betta and shrimp all together in that tank (lived happily until I screwed things up) adding something else isn't really an option because I have a very aggressive betta. Not to mention the tank size.

I've thought about excel, but since my tank's so tiny I get worried about overdosing. Any other ideas? Right now I just have one very feisty betta, an amano shrimp and an annoying amount of MTS.


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you have any kind of filtration going on in that tank? with only 1.5 gallons, it makes filtration kind of difficult... but the water movement helps with keeping stuff from settling on your anubias' leaves, and keeping the brown algae from forming on them as well. 

Keeping it out of the sun could help... and you COULD dose a larger amount of water with the Excel, and then just change the water with the dosed water. It won't have the immediate effect, and it will be a little bit wasteful of your Excel, but it could work without over-dosing. 

The problem with Anubias is that they really don't like to be moved much... and the only non-chemical, non-new-fish method for getting rid of the brown algae that I really know of is to take the plant and run it under the tap and scrub it with your finger until it's clean. is your plant attached to wood? 

I know I have to take my betta tanks and scrub them under hot water once in a while to get rid of the algae built up on the sides of the tank. It's annoying but it's the only way with such a small tank. 

Let me think, there's something else...

Right - you can also stick the leaves of the plant in a hydrogen peroxide solution (I use this when killing algae that has built up on drift wood) I use about 1 cup of hydrogen peroxide per gallon of water. I can't recommend dunking the roots, but it will kill the algae. That will make it easier to brush off, as well. 

I still recommend some kind of filter, though. I think they need to make more small tank filter options.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

My tank does have a filter, it's great little internal filter strong enough for up to 5 gallons, but gentle enough that even in my small it it doesn't bother my fish at all. It's a TOM Dive Internal Mini Filter. I HIGHLY recommend it. It's really tiny too, so even though I just have a 8"x8"x12" hex tank, it doesn't take up much room. Only about $15 too on PetMountain . com

Unfortunately (or fortunately) my anubias is attached to a rock and very deeply rooted into the gravel. I actually had no trouble taking the last anubias I had (attached to the same rock, but eventually rotted, again, I'm calling that one my fault) and giving it a good wiping down. Grew like crazy really. This new one I have it growing really fast too...2 new leaves in a week (after it adjusted for 2 weeks)

I wipe down my tank either weekly or once every two weeks as it needs it, water changes whenever I feel like it (usually once ever 5 days or so) Snails sometimes help with the algae (look cool too) and the shrimp keeps the little, hard to reach bits clean. That is, when it's not getting eaten by betta.


----------

